# to many lil critters?



## thaerin (Dec 12, 2004)

Thanks to the brilliant idea of my wonderful (and cute!) boss at work, my african clawed frog will soon be getting a new home in his own 10 gallon, with possibly my bristlenose pleco. That tank's overloaded I know. 
But the main reason for the post is it leaves me with a nice big 20 long tank to play with =)
I'm thinking I've got 2 plans:
current residents to be left in
1 african dwarf frog (already have him)
a bunch of MTS's, currently hid in substrate. not sure if they're still around even!
Plan 1: add
3 Oto's
a group of dwarf cories (not sure how many, 4?)
a school of white clouds (8 i'm thinking)
some ghost shrimp to help the cories on cleanup.

Plan 2:
3 Oto's
school of white clouds (again, 8ish)
ghost shrimp (not sure how many, likely 6-8)
1-3 honey gouramis

I'm trying to stay with small fish, 1-2 inches in length. 
Anywayz, is this to many fish? The tank's already cycled and once the frog is out, more plants shall be added to help with the water. It's sparsely planted now.


----------



## skinns (Apr 8, 2004)

African Clawed frogs get about 5inches in diameter, and they eat anything including fish! So anything that is remotley the smaller than the frog by size, like OTO's, shrimp, etc will perish in the clawed frogs belly.

Also african Clawed Frogs will escape from the tank if not secure! 

If your interested in frogs. Than get the Dwarf Frogs. They stay at about 1in and don't leave the tank ever. I have two of them in a 29 gallon that is a open top tank. Plus there to clumsy to catch any fish. At least in my experience. 

You can tell the difference between the two. The clawed Frog is very muscular like a pit bull. The Dwarf frog is bit slender with softer web type hands and feet.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I guess either plan sounds doable. I don't know anything about the dwarf frog, so I'm not sure if it would make a meal out of the shrimp or not.
I think I'd cut back to 2 of the Honey Gourami's (if you go that route) since they are quite a bit bigger than the rest.

You're right, it's best to have at least 3 or 4 Cory's in a tank since they like company of their own.

I'm glad to hear you found an alternative place for your African Clawed Frog.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Thaerin... Both plans look good to me. I would also think about adding some algae eating shrimp. In my experience White clouds shoal rather then school.

Jan... Dwarf frogs do great with shrimp. ADF's seem to have very poor sight and a lack of scent. I have to feed mine by hand.


----------



## INXS (Apr 9, 2004)

I think I read somewhere that Amano keeps frogs - perhaps african dwarf frogs in many tanks to control the snail population(?)


----------



## skincareaddicted (Mar 19, 2007)

dwarf african frogs do best in groups. i would have at least 2 in there, a female and a male. they mate all the time in warm weather, so cute. but then they eat their eggs .


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

White clouds poop like mad, so you might want to be cautious about adding a school of 8 depending on your filtration. I only had a group of 4 in my 20 long, but they still littered the place with their waste. Didn't even feed them very much either.


----------

